# Russia is now a threat to NATO!



## DodgyJudge (Jul 6, 2018)

With Trump as the president we can expect some weird thing going with power nations on and i think it need some attention.

"It is important that, during the forthcoming Brussels summit, the alliance recognizes the threat Russia poses in these neglected areas.

The NATO summit in Brussels on 11-12 July is likely to be highly political. The Atlantic alliance is increasingly polarised due to disagreements over burden-sharing arrangements, national contributions and transatlantic solidarity. But NATO members cannot let these disagreements get in the way of addressing the ‘Russian challenge’ – the increasing tensions with Moscow as the Kremlin explores the boundaries of escalation with the alliance and tried to destabilize it.

Prospects for improving relations with Moscow are minimal, especially in light of recent developments. The latest meeting of the NATO–Russia Council on 31 May (the first since October 2017) and the meeting between the chief of staff of the Russian armed forces, Valery Gerasimov, and the chairman of the US Joint Chiefs of Staff, Joseph Dunford, on 8 June achieved very little. Although a welcomed addition to the NATO architecture in Europe, the recent approval of the ‘Four Thirties’ plan, aimed at strengthening NATO troops and increasing combat-readiness, will further antagonize the Kremlin.

Since 2014, the alliance has adapted to focus on Russia’s actions in eastern Europe, notably in the Baltic region and in Poland. The agreements made during the NATO Warsaw summit of 2016, notably the ‘3Ds’ of ‘defence, deterrence, dialogue’, are sound and should be reinforced.

But strengthening NATO’s eastern flank is not enough. Little has been done to work out a coherent vision for how to protect NATO interests in the Arctic or in the Black Sea. This is worrying since Russia is emboldened in both regions, as seen through brinksmanship such as provocative air manoeuvring, an assertive force posture and constant military drilling.

In the Arctic and its broader neighbourhood, known as the High North, Russia is projecting military power and anticipates competition with Arctic countries as well as China. The Kremlin defined its Arctic strategy back in 2008 and named the High North a region of strategic importance in its 2017 naval doctrine."

SOURCE:https://defconwarningsystem.com/201...ering-russia-in-the-arctic-and-the-black-sea/

Are we going into a wars we dont need? Or is it all again the same propaganda wheel ? 

Is NATO the problem there or is it really Russia going all in?


----------



## Xzi (Jul 6, 2018)

DodgyJudge said:


> Are we going into a wars we dont need?


Probably, but the US definitely isn't interested in confronting Russia with our current leadership.  For obvious reasons.  We're more likely to go to war with Iran and let Russia do whatever the hell it wants.


----------



## DodgyJudge (Jul 6, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Probably, but the US definitely isn't interested in confronting Russia with our current leadership.  For obvious reasons.  We're more likely to go to war with Iran and let Russia do what it wants.


That not good huhhh Iran is worst than the Kremlin. And that all thanks to mr Trump.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 6, 2018)

DodgyJudge said:


> That not good huhhh Iran is worst than the Kremlin. And that all thanks to mr Trump.


Just like GWB, Trump knows that Americans rarely change the incumbent president during war time, so he manufactured a war by tearing up our existing agreement with Iran.  I'm sure Israel is pushing us toward that same goal given their proximity, and Putin probably stands to gain more influence throughout the Middle East that way as well.


----------



## DodgyJudge (Jul 6, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Just like GWB, Trump knows that Americans rarely change the incumbent president during war time, so he manufactured a war by tearing up our existing agreement with Iran.  I'm sure Israel is pushing us toward that same goal given their proximity, and Putin probably stands to gain more influence throughout the Middle East that way as well.


Gosh we are living in dangerous times ! I juste hope they change president before it goe deeper.


----------



## Reploid (Jul 6, 2018)

I hope russia change a president just for the sake of variety.


----------



## DodgyJudge (Jul 6, 2018)

Reploid said:


> I hope russia change a president just for the sake of variety.



Russia is better than Trump in certain ways but both are wars game lovers.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 6, 2018)

Russia has all the world's interest to claim ''leadership'' on Kremlin, that's an extremely important strategy point for natural gas exportation and Moscow can NOT let Kremlin side with the West.

Worries don't, Russia has no interest to ''invade'' Poland, so you can have a nice dream tonight.  lol



DodgyJudge said:


> Your'e right about this cuz they both suck!



Trump sucks and he started a worldwide economic duty wars and USA has no chance to win, so trump sucks, Putin no.


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 6, 2018)

Europe did just form a united army between 9 countries tho. European countries decided just a while ago that European armies are divided and that they need one big army for a threat probably a front against countries like Russia and so on


----------



## DodgyJudge (Jul 6, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Russia has all the world's interest to claim ''leadership'' on Kremlin, that's an extremely important strategy point for natural gas exportation and Moscow can NOT let Kremlin side with the West.
> 
> Worries don't, Russia has no interest to ''invade'' Poland, so you can have a nice dream tonight.  lol
> 
> ...


Putin suck because he is playing this damm game with them..not because he is a great leader.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 6, 2018)

DodgyJudge said:


> Putin suck because he is playing this damm game with them..not because he is a great leader.


1. Putin hasn't to play power struggle game as Trump;
2. Putin didn't started an economic war against USA's own allies like trump did;
3. you don't have any point to sustain what you said.
4. Russia is going to take Kremlin and both Eu and Usa will do a shit do prevent it.


----------



## DodgyJudge (Jul 6, 2018)

leon315 said:


> 1. Putin hasn't to play power struggle game as Trump;
> 2. Putin didn't started an economic war against USA's own allies like trump did;
> 3. you don't have any point to sustain what you said.
> 4. Russia is going to take Kremlin and both Eu and Usa will do a shit do prevent it.


And where your source to back all you telling me ? And yes i do have a point , Putin is playing wars games , and way before you and i was born and he is still actively doing so , be trainning animals and peoples to his personnal army , he is a KGB agent so dont worry he wont attack a country if he have interest on it.

He plan is simple build a empire without wars but if any country attack them they will retaliate.

Usa wont do shit NATO will.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 6, 2018)

leon315 said:


> 1. Putin hasn't to play power struggle game as Trump;


Putin helped install Trump.  Russian TV gloats about it constantly, and even the GOP-led Senate Intelligence Committee recently had to own up to that fact.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ies-on-russia-trump-conclusions-idUSKBN1JT2YB


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 6, 2018)

why the hell you think Trump wants out of the UN? so he can betray the UN to protect russia,and cause WW3 by attacking his former allies with nukes he's a threat he needs to be incarserated on war crimes or the "alternative" personally I rather our own Government actually assassinate him and blame it on Russia/N. Korea


----------



## leon315 (Jul 6, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Putin helped install Trump.  Russian TV gloats about it constantly, and even the GOP-led Senate Intelligence Committee recently had to own up to that fact.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ies-on-russia-trump-conclusions-idUSKBN1JT2YB


Well, Putin hasn't to play (internal) power struggle game, oh man, why u guys can't see? 
Do you guys play chess? The best strategy to win the game is not play on DEFENSIVE, but attack constantly and force your opponent to defend himself. 
Just like i said before, Russia is going to get Kremlin, nothing will changes.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 6, 2018)

yes the kid gloves came off on my comments I'm not stupid enough to do something myself but i sure wish the government had the balls to remove him even if it means kill our own leader


----------



## Xzi (Jul 6, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Well, Putin hasn't to play (internal) power struggle game, oh man, why u guys can't see?
> Do you guys play chess? The best strategy to win the game is not play on DEFENSIVE, but attack constantly and force your opponent to defend himself.
> Just like i said before, Russia is going to get Kremlin, nothing will changes.


Well no shit he doesn't have to play the internal power struggle game, he's a dictator with a small ruling class backing him.  He still deserves repercussions for the internal and external murders he's ordered and the internal and external politics he's manipulated indirectly, but needless to say I've resigned that as extremely unlikely to happen even if common sense retakes the US at some point.

I don't know what you mean by "Russia is going to get Kremlin."  The Kremlin is Russia.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 6, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Kremlin is Russia


everyones know what happened to ex URSS, the point that Kremlin is at the moment occupies an important passage which Russia supply its natural gas to the West, and Moscow can not afford that new Kremlin's new party to gain power and side with USA and Russia will retake it at any costs.

and yeah, Putin will never get charged for those false accusationS.  YES I SAID SO, now fight me.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 6, 2018)

leon315 said:


> and yeah, Putin will never get charged for those false accusationS.  YES I SAID SO, now fight me.


Oh how brave of you, sticking up for one of the richest and most powerful dictators on Earth, y'know, the little guy.  

Seriously, it's no wonder any footage you see of Russia is the way it is now.  Unfortunately, the US may not be too far off from that same dystopia.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 6, 2018)

only problem anyone who has info on collusion is probably on the KGB hit list to silence anyone who poses a threat to the removal of trump


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 8, 2018)

Russia certainly has its problems, but the most important ones are internal. I mean... Sure, i just banged on about the flaws in us elections, but Putin actually DID put his strongest adversary (Navalny) in jail. I can't really say to which degree the country is in uproar, but there's certainly large protests.

But a threat to the rest of the world? At this point, I'm not convinced. The fact that this thread is two pages long and no one even brought up the obvious makes me doubt it as well. But hey... Let's bring em in, shall we?

* The invasion/annexation of the krim: granted: i was very worried when this happened. It came seemingly out of nowhere, and Ukraine is probably still pissed that Russia'stole' part of their country. However, that's been two years ago and things seem to have quiet down (note: i might be mistaken). So maybe -repeat: MAYBE - there is some truth to Russia's claim that the majority of the population wanted to be part of Russia. 
* The poisoning of former spy (Skipral) in the uk. This recently got a sort of sequel as a uk couple got somehow infected with the same poison. This is obviously a scandal. The unfortunate thing is, though, that with the brexit, the uk government is... How do i put it politely?... Filled with morons. Boris Johnson went all out against Russia before he had any proof, and that image kind of sticks. Basically: before proper investigation is complete, this argument is moot

Edit: as of posting this, Boris Johnson and some others quit their job because they couldn't have the brexit happen their way. Seeing how it is now handled by May - originally a bremainder, mind you - then you'll agree that i wasn't exaggerating by calling Johnson a moron


----------



## JeepX87 (Jul 9, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Probably, but the US definitely isn't interested in confronting Russia with our current leadership.  For obvious reasons.  We're more likely to go to war with Iran and let Russia do whatever the hell it wants.



or Venezuela? I'm afraid that our country is in mess and if invasion of Iran occurs so it wouldn't be same anymore.


----------



## GBAer (Jul 9, 2018)

GBAer said:


>


That's how much of a threat Russia is to NATO.


----------



## Viri (Jul 10, 2018)

JeepX87 said:


> or Venezuela?


Should just be invaded by Brazil, Guyana, and Columbia and split between the three. I doubt the people would even mind at this point(they'd probably welcome them as liberators, lol), if it meant they get food. Eventually they're no longer going to be able to afford their security, and a coup is going to occur.

Oh, and as for Russia. A country that can end life on earth within a few hours is a threat to more than just NATO.


----------



## DodgyJudge (Jul 14, 2018)

Viri said:


> Should just be invaded by Brazil, Guyana, and Columbia and split between the three. I doubt the people would even mind at this point(they'd probably welcome them as liberators, lol), if it meant they get food. Eventually they're no longer going to be able to afford their security, and a coup is going to occur.
> 
> Oh, and as for Russia. A country that can end life on earth within a few hours is a threat to more than just NATO.



Russia is no threat , look closer at NATO they are doing a dangerous game like the Roman did with Greece and Egypt ... they are the real problem they want absolute world control over every country that why the trade wars is happening and that not a good thing.


----------

